# Rabbets and Box Joints?



## nashvillenative (Feb 28, 2019)

I am building a set of cornhole boards out of curly maple and walnut and I have an issue I wanted to discuss before I tear into this gorgeous stock.

So the design I want to go with is curly maple on the 4' sides and walnut on the 2' sides and I want to do box joints at the corners, I think it will give a beautiful contrast. But I also want to make the maple plywood top flush with the frame. Which would require a "plywood" half inch rabbet for the top to sit in.

Has anyone done a rabbet within a box joint before? Is it possible to eliminate the possibility of tearout possibly blowing out one of the pins in the corners? Is there a specific order they need to be done in to ensure a tight joint with no tearout?

I look forward to hearing y'alls input!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I think that I would dovetail and assemble the frame and then use a rabbeting bit on the router to cut the relief for the top. You will have to hand chisel the corners to make them square( or round the corners of the the top to make them fit).

Edit: don't know why my brain made me type dovetail. You obviously said box joint.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree with Nathan. If you have the box joints assembled, there is much less chance of having blowout from the router bit. My second choice would be to cut the rabbets first but I would be worried about not having perfect alignment and the rabbet not being planar.


----------



## nashvillenative (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for the tips guys! Im gonna take y'alls advice and cut and fix the box joints first and cut the rabbet after. Leaving the top round actually will go with what I am going for with this project. I'll make sure to send you guys the link when I complete it! Thanks again!


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

> I think that I would dovetail and assemble the frame and then use a rabbeting bit on the router to cut the relief for the top. You will have to hand chisel the corners to make them square( or round the corners of the the top to make them fit).
> 
> Edit: don t know why my brain made me type dovetail. You obviously said box joint.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1


----------

